# Classic OS 9 ne démarre pas, je n'arrive pas non plus a l'installer



## arnolem (18 Avril 2005)

J'ai installé un Mac OS 10 sur un G3 afin de faire tourner une application tournant uniquement sur Mac (Macmap).
Je me suis rendu compte que ce logiciel ne fonctionnait que sur Mac Os 9, j'ai donc essayé de démarrer Classic 9 mais il reste plusieurs heures sur le démarrage de Classic sans que la barre ne progresse.
J'ai aussi essayer de démarrer à partir du Cd sur un disque vierge mais le cd ne parait pas boutable (c'est un cd original Os9.2.1).
J'ai alors essayé de démarrer le Cd en lansant appuyé sur la touche C pendant le chargement et je me retrouve avec Mac Os 10.
Je ne comprend vraiment Pas, qui peux m'aider?

Si c'est mon CD qui est défectueux (je ne pense pas mais bon) prevenez moi si vous en avez un pour tester (j'ai un serveur qui peux stocker un iso juste le temps des tests).
PS :j'ai acheté les CD MacOsX alors ne me dites pas qu'il y en avait pas besoin, lol!


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2005)

Salut et bienvenue sur Mac G ! 

Déjà, Mac OS 9 est-il bien installé sur le G3 ?
Est-ce que le dossier système est bien reconnu par mac OS X dans Préférences système/Démarrage ?
Le G3 a peut-être besoin d'une mise à jour Firmware (fais une recherche avec ce mot dans ce forum-ci) ?

Si ton appli ne tourne que sous OS 9, tu n'avais pas besoin de Mac OS X, mais bon, c'est bien Mac OS X !  


PS :
As-tu installé OS X avant OS 9 ?
Les pilotes OS 9 ont-ils été installés ?


----------



## Aragorn (28 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai également un G3 et pas mal de logiciels tournant sous OS 9. Il est conseillé d'installer OS 9.2.2.
1) Dans un premier temps vérifie bien le firmware ici. La version de ton firmware se trouve dans le menu pomme "A propos de ce Mac"

2) Je te conseille de partitionner ton DD en deux volumes : un pour OS X et l'autre pour OS 9. Et sur la partition OS 9, installe OS 9.2.2

Voilà. Bon Courage !

:king:


http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/g3/


----------



## Aragorn (28 Avril 2005)

Par contre, pour installer la version 9.2.2, il te faut OS 9.2. Tu as deux solutions :

a) Appelle Applestore, ils te la venderont pour environ 5 ¤ et tu auras la dernière MAJ du système 9, càd la version 9.2.2.

b) Tu peux l'acheter d'occasion sur ebay. Il y en a deux à vendre en ce moment.

:king:


----------



## pirmil (2 Mai 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, pour installer la version 9.2.2, il te faut OS 9.2. Tu as deux solutions :
> 
> a) Appelle Applestore, ils te la venderont pour environ 5 ¤ et tu auras la dernière MAJ du système 9, càd la version 9.2.2.
> 
> ...



n'est-ce pas le 9,2,2 qu'on trouve là gratuitement
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75186
21,6 Mo
Me trompe-je
Pirmil


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2005)

C'est bien ça, la version 9.2.2 est à installer uniquement par dessus MacOS 9.2.1 

La version 9.2.1 est dispo ici et peut être installée à partir de 9.1

La version 9.1 quant à elle est ici et s'installe à partir de MacOS 9

:modo: Ces mises à jour sont gratuites, ne vous faites pas arnaquer.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ça, la version 9.2.2 est à installer uniquement par dessus MacOS 9.2.1
> 
> La version 9.2.1 est dispo ici et peut être installée à partir de 9.1
> 
> ...



Et dire que je ne le savais pas. J'ai acheté la version 9.2 à l'Apple Store, il y a un peu plus d'un an. A l'époque elle n'était sans doute pas gratuite.

Merci du tuyau !

:king:



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à GlobalCut.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2005)

:hein: t'as acheté quoi ?
Ces mises à jour ont toujours été gratuites que je sache


----------



## Aragorn (2 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :hein: t'as acheté quoi ?
> Ces mises à jour ont toujours été gratuites que je sache



J'ai acheté le CD de Mac OS 9.2.1, mais j'avais déjà en ma possession les CD de la version 9.0.4.
Je l'ai eu pour 40 ¤ en fait.

:king:


----------



## grig (3 Mai 2005)

Quand même, ça fait cher, car tu pouvais faire toutes les mises à jour sur le site d'Apple, enfin, tu as le CD.


----------



## grig (4 Mai 2005)

Je crois qu'il faut un Système 9.2.2 sur le CD de démarrage pour pouvoir booter sur le CD, voici pourquoi: J'ai un PB Lombard équipé d'un lecteur CD d'origine, j'ai acquis par la suite un lecteur DVD VST qui se glisse dans la même baie d'extension, et bien je ne peux pas booter sur le disque d'installation 9.0.4 lorsque j'utilise le lecteur DVD, mais je peux booter avec le même disque d'installation sur le lecteur CD. J'ai donc gravé un disque de démarrage "maison" avec le système 9.2.2 complet (avec toutes les extensions Apple), et celui-ci accepte de booter sur le DVD. Il y a quelque temps un copain m'a apporté son Ibook G3 8OO combo Graveur CD/lecteur DVD qui refusait de booter sur CD, et bien il a démarré sur MON disque de démarrage, ça lui en a bouché un coin lol.


----------

